# Incontinence



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Belle is having these problems. 

Unfortunately I don't have any advice or suggestions for you, haven't gone through this yet. 

I hope some members will be able to suggest something for you. 

My thoughts are with you and Belle.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I used diapers on Remy for a few months while we worked to stabilize his kidneys. They worked great - to be honest I think he was relieved to wear them and not be creating messes.

I did not use the pads sold at petsmart/petco - I actually bought depends and they worked fine in the diaper holder.

Good luck with your girl!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Dealing with incontinence is so hard. I'm sorry you and Belle are in this place.

Later in life some of my girls developed what was called "spayed incontinence" by our vets. Medication helped them regain control. It might be worth asking your vet about this.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

One of my cockers developed incontinence later in life. We did a couple of things. First she was crate trained and even though my dogs are not required to be in a crate all the time I do use it from time to time....anyhow....we crated her at times and at times we used diapers. We bought re-usable ones with Velcro and just bought maxi pads for liners. I never made a big deal about it just cleaned up the mess if there was some. Someone recently posted how to get pee and poop stains off the carpet...cant remember what they used....we soaked the spots in natures miracle to get rid of the smell


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

